# samba an kde, problem

## ArtX

hi

I try to use samba but when I use kde for go in the service lan it post this error

support for Zeroconf not enable

I've translate in english this error but is evident thet kde is build without the flag/support for zeroconf.

my packages installed of kde are this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -s kde
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

what package I must rebuild with support for zeroconf?

thank you

----------

## Hagar

```
emerge gentoolkit

equery hasuse zeroconf
```

That will show you which package have the zeroconf useflag.

----------

## ArtX

this is the output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # equery hasuse zeroconf
> 
> [ Searching for USE flag zeroconf in all categories among: ]
> ...

 

I must recompile this package with the support for zeroconf?

thank you

----------

## noddyt

Hi ArtX

I think the easiest way to fix this is:

1.

Add the 'zeroconf' flag to /etc/make.conf USE="..... zeroconf".

For example:

```
USE="kde X samba zeroconf"
```

If you don't have 'USE=', add it at the end of the file:

```
USE="zeroconf"
```

2.

Run:

```
emerge --ask --tree --newuse world
```

This checks for programs that you already have that can use the 'zeroconf' flag and recompiles them.

You should see something like this:

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r2  USE="zeroconf*"

[ebuild   R   ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="zeroconf*"
```

Hit 'y' and 'Enter' and you should be ok.

Hope that helps

Noddyt

----------

